# Peppermint tea



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

im just having a cup of peppermint tea , i was wondering if dogs can have a tiny bit ? obviously no milk or sugar

Ive tried googling but cant get a straight forward answer.
anyone know?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Its not toxic, but i cant see why you would want to give it to a dog.

I guess if they had an upset stomach it might help, as it does in people.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Was just a random thought whilst i was sat here drinking it. i know they couldnt have caffeine but then was thinking that peppermint tea doesnt have any in it.
my mind sometimes runs away with its self .....


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

you can give most animals camomile tea for calming so would presume so - thats if they would drink it lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have heard that green tea can be given to dogs, but only in very small doses. It can be of benefit to a dogs digestive system, but too much can also be very dangerous for him. It is also thought to help reduce the risk of certain cancers in dogs.
A company in USA manufactures green tea tablets: Ageless Pet Green Tea Extract Supplements For Dogs


----------



## Csand (Jan 2, 2018)

alyssa_liss said:


> im just having a cup of peppermint tea , i was wondering if dogs can have a tiny bit ? obviously no milk or sugar
> 
> Ive tried googling but cant get a straight forward answer.
> anyone know?


I was searching the same thing for my pupper. I found one article that was exactly what I was looking for. 
It basically said peppermint tea is okay, even beneficial, BUT you have to read the ingredients and make sure there is no caffeine. 
It also says just because something says "herbal" doesn't mean it's good for dogs as well, so you have to specifically search the herbs in whatever you want to give your dog and make sure it's ojay for them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Why would any dog choose to drink it?
mine loves builders tea she wait to my leftovers to cooldown and drinks it hsppily from my cup of-course well she is an english lady after all.In the small amounts 
shes getting I cant see any harm done.
when I made her her own tea with no sugar and in her bowl she wouldnt touch it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> I have heard that green tea can be given to dogs, but only in very small doses. It can be of benefit to a dogs digestive system, but too much can also be very dangerous for him. It is also thought to help reduce the risk of certain cancers in dogs.
> A company in USA manufactures green tea tablets: Ageless Pet Green Tea Extract Supplements For Dogs


Green tea can also be harmful to humans if they drink too much. It can cause hallucinations.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Csand said:


> It also says just because something says "herbal" doesn't mean it's good for dogs as well


Of course. Let's face it, deadly nightshade and monkshood are herbs, too - a herb being a plant with a medicinal or culinary use. 
A friend of mine is a qualified medical herbalist. At the college she went to, she was told that rabbits can eat deadly nightshade with no ill effects, and can be fed it in captivity it will accumulate the toxin in its flesh - and if a human then eats the rabbit, it can kill them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Of course. Let's face it, deadly nightshade and monkshood are herbs, too - a herb being a plant with a medicinal or culinary use.
> A friend of mine is a qualified medical herbalist. At the college she went to, she was told that rabbits can eat deadly nightshade with no ill effects, and can be fed it in captivity it will accumulate the toxin in its flesh - and if a human then eats the rabbit, it can kill them.


Yup, same as cattle, sheep, goats and horses...It's only really us that find it deadly.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Yup, same as cattle, sheep, goats and horses...It's only really us that find it deadly.


So if you want to knock someone off, you confine these animals in a field of deadly nightshade, the make a pie........


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> So if you want to knock someone off, you confine these animals in a field of deadly nightshade, the make a pie........


In theory yes...and unless it can be proved it is a perfect crime too


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Green tea can also be harmful to humans if they drink too much. It can cause hallucinations.


oh. I only drink green tea as do many people. Not noticed hallucinations yet!

Dogs drink ordinary tea quite happily. Why would it harm them.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Blitz said:


> oh. I only drink green tea as do many people. Not noticed hallucinations yet!
> 
> Dogs drink ordinary tea quite happily. Why would it harm them.


Because it has caffeine in it so large doses could cause issues.
The odd bit here and there won't do much harm, but it could build up over time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Star doesn't really drink tea but she goes mad for the chocolately milk left after cereal. She gets a tiny bit every so often. I'm sure peppermint would be good for upset stomachs as previously mentioned in the thread. Not sure if they would drink it though.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Because it has caffeine in it so large doses could cause issues.
> The odd bit here and there won't do much harm, but it could build up over time.


googling it 5 cups a day for a small dog would be toxic, so not really a worry to give a dog the odd saucer of tea.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

here is a vets answer to a question on giving tea to dogs. Tea is safe for dogs in small amounts. There are some dogs that can get stomach upset from drinking tea. This is mostly because of the milk (if you use milk). Most dogs are actually lactose intolerant.

If you gave a dog a lot of tea every day it's possible it could cause them to build up calcium oxalate crystals in their bladder and this could be serious. 

But, is tea beneficial to dogs? It's unlikely that tea will have any benefits for your dog. It will not promote growth as you have heard.


----------

